# Rancilio Rocky Grinder



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Just got one of these and experimenting with grinds. Mine is set at number 8 for a single shot basket on a Rancilio Silvia V3 machine. What's yours set at?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Depends on the bean, roast, freshness etc. Generally I'm between 8 and 4. Usually 6ish. That's for double basket and a gaggia classic.

Spence


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

will absolutely depend on the bean and roast as it will vary between them all..


----------



## Franks (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm using a levelled double basket, tamped to 30lbs. I get low 20's extraction for a double shot. Grinder is at 3 using HappyDonkey Italian roast. The previous owner was set to 7 but on different beans.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

might even be able to go a setting finer and aim at the 27 second point?


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies so far its interesting to know that I am around the same grinding level as others. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Just got my Rocky today for use with my Classic. First impressions are very good, but its my first proper grinder. Little clumping but nothing terrible and falls apart with a little rattle and tap of the PF. Using Rave Cuban, it took me 5 attempts to eventually get a 25sec extraction on setting 8.

Shots still a touch on the sour side though, i'm hoping adjusting the pressure from 15bar to 9bar will help when i get around to it...


----------

